# Smoked Brisket Chili



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone have a good recipie for smoked brisket chili?  Need help fast.  Would like to cook it for the FD tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill, that's what I just did this past Saturday.  I used my typical chili recipe and used the brisket vs. ground chuck.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill hear is a chili recipe I found in this cookbook. (The name of the book is Barbecue America)

Brisket Chili

1 4-pound beef brisket
1 cup chopped onions
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 green pepper chopped
1.5 tablespoons chili powder
1teaspoon ground oregano
¾ teaspoon ground cumin
1 16-ounce can crushed tomatoes
1 16- ounce cans kidney beans
½ teaspoon Tabasco sauce
½ teaspoon black peeper

Slice up the meat in chunks in a large saucepan, place brisket chunks with onion, garlic and green pepper and cook over medium heat until soft .Add chili powder, oregano and cumin and cook for 3 minutes. Add tomatoes, kidney beans, Tabasco and black pepper. Cook over low heat for 4 hours.

Bill I have not been able to try this chili so I cannot say how good it will but it is a start.

Hope this help,
Missing Link.


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2005)

Well.................. It looks good, Link. :!:


----------



## K Kruger (Oct 14, 2005)

Give this one a shot sometime when you have brisket point. http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about837.html

It's a straight chili but could be made with beans. I'd probably use black or a combo of black and pinto.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 15, 2005)

Okay, made the brisket chili for the fire house.  Here is the recipie I used.  Came out great.

Woodburner Brisket Chili

2 large onions
1 lb hot sausage, out of casing (I didnt use the sausage)
many cloves of garlic, sliced
2 tbs olive oil
1 15-oz can crushed or peeled tomatoes
2 small cans tomato paste
4-6 cups beef broth
2 fresh jalepenos, slivered (Also added one anahime, and one Poblono)
1 poblano chili, slivered
1 cup fresh cilantro, chopped 
(following measurements are rough)
1 tbs chili powder
1 tbs cumin
1/2 tbs cayenne
1/2 tbs red pepper
1 tbs hot sauce
1 tbs worchestershire
1 tbs dry mustard
1 tbs yellow mustard
1 tbs cider vinegar
1 tbs salt
1 tbs pepper
1 tbs brown sugar
IF DESIRED, 1 large can black beans

First BBQ a 6-lb brisket flat or point...

Then, add oil to a large chili pot, and saute onions and sausage a few minutes. Add garlic, jalepenos and poblano, and continue to saute. Chop up (semi-shred) brisket and add to pot. Mix tomatoes and paste together and add to pot, add broth, and add all other ingredients except beans. Stir and simmer with lid ajar for 1-2 hours. Add broth or water as necessary. Add beans, if desired, 30 minutes before serving.


----------

